# Discovery Garden - Etisalat or Du



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

Hello !!

Just moved to Discovery Garden (yesterday only ! ) .. need to know which connection is better?

I need the complete package, net, phone n tv !!

Please help me out !!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

i dont think you have the option (unless it has been rolled out already). only one of the two covers your building, and you dont have a choice of the provider. their packages and pricing are pretty much the same, but I like Du more than Etisalat.


----------



## Srkj (May 22, 2018)

I have just moved to discovery gardens street 8, which conenction is better for home


----------

